# "Pirated" from Dame Warrigal's Thread on Slang (Woodstock)



## imp (Aug 15, 2015)

I DID get a few correct, "Ute" among them. Then, I noted the offerings at the top and found this most astounding presentation! My co-worker Bruce travelled there from Chicago, I would not have even considered attending:       imp

http://www.buzzfeed.com/gabrielsanc...just-how-crazy-woodstock-really-was#.ihOnQkr8

This pic blew me away! It's PEOPLE!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 15, 2015)

Amazing photographic record.

That many people would have me very nervous.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 15, 2015)

I would have gone but my Bic was out of fluid.  AND  I lost my nose clothespin.


----------



## imp (Aug 15, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Amazing photographic record.
> 
> That many people would have me very nervous.



Expected 50,000, got 10 times that! Some of us in our youth observed more conventional lifestyles. I am quite content to have "missed out" on such madness. OTOH, I DID try MJ once, at Bruce's house; it did absolutely nothing for me. One and only time. I know for certain, at least one Member of this board will relate to this show of idolatry! More, I cannot say......imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2015)

I had friends that went and invited me along, but my mother wouldn't let me.  This couple was on the album cover and are still happily together after all these years.  http://www.979wspt.com/after-nearly-46-years-woodstock-couple-still-together/




_





_
_The couple in the picture were Bobbi Kelly and Nick Ercoline, who was then girlfriend and boyfriend. Bobbi is from Pine Bush, New York where she worked at a bank; while, Nick is from Middletown, New York where he worked two jobs at the same time while going to college.

When they heard about the Woodstock, an approaching festival, on the radio, “we just had to go,” Bobbi says. And thus, their little adventure started. They took the roads to Bethel, New York. When they couldn’t go farther, they parked their car and walked two miles to witness the festival.

 It was only a night that they stayed. Unfortunately, they didn’t see the stage because they were so far away. It was in their most serene moment, in which they have no idea, that a photographer took their picture in a sweet embrace, draped in quilt.




_


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2015)

I so wanted to go to Woodstock, regrettably, my mother was not in favour of her young daughter hitch hiking all that way. So repressive, I thought. Lol. Conventional lifestyle. What is that??


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Well you could have come to our Newport Folk Festival...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 17, 2015)

Folk festival, Ralphy. Awesome. Can I play the piano there?


----------

